# What are you doing for the 4th?



## PHRAG (Jul 3, 2006)

We are going to be able to see fireworks from our balcony this year. We live just a couple of blocks from a lakefront park where the fireworks are going to be launched from. What are you doing for the 4th?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm excited for my plans. same plans i've had the past four years...
i get to work...


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i'm excited for my plans. same plans i've had the past four years...
> i get to work...



Awww, ity: I thought you were off on Tuesdays? You don't close on the 4th? 
Geesh. I work for the slacker university in town, apparently. I get today *and* tomorrow off as holidays.

Unfortunately, I don't have any plans though....


----------



## Wogga (Jul 3, 2006)

I too, must work tomorrow... 10-8. sounds fun, doesn't it? then i atleast get to barbecue and drink after. good times. happy birthday America


----------



## bwester (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm just going to sit in my greenhouse and water plants. Absolutely nothing special. I might light some citronella candles outside as sparklers


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, we are an exciting bunch, huh?


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2006)

staying in cause i got sick from the baseball game on sat.  and water my plants


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 3, 2006)

on call, 8 am to 10 am. (no that's not a 2-hour call either) :/


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm working also......7 days a week June-August


----------



## Wendy (Jul 3, 2006)

July 1 was our big holiday (Canada Day) although most people get today off as well. I worked...so did hubby.

The best news though is that Steve and I celebrate our 19th anniversary today.:smitten: We aren't doing anything special but we are having a nice roast beef dinner ALONE....Jr is working. :noangel:

PS...I hope all my American friends have a wonderful 4th of July even if you do have to work.


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy Anniversary, Wendy! 

mmmmm, roast beef!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be selling drugs most of the day!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 3, 2006)

Am I the only one going out to a big party??? I spent a crapload on fireworks, and we're having a big cookout/beer bash out in the country at a buddy's brother's house. I'm supposed to be on call, but something tells me my cell phones battery will be dead. The boss is out of state, so I'm not too worried.

I'll apologize in advance for any crazy posts that I may type tomorrow night 

Jon
________
Vtx1300R


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm planning on doing laundry and brooding because the post office is closed.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I'll apologize in advance for any crazy posts that I may type tomorrow night
> 
> Jon



Hrm...I'm kinda looking forward to seeing what Jon has to say tomorrow night...


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to watch the soccer match in the afternoon, go to a friend's rooftop and bbq, and later go watch the fireworks with my brothers who are coming up.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2006)

i went to a friend's last night and we were able to see fireworks from six or eight different towns/cities/communities over the bay. it was kinda kool....


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2006)

Heather said:


> Awww, ity: I thought you were off on Tuesdays? You don't close on the 4th?



i'm the sucker they hired to work holidays...and weekends.
we don't ever close.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a deluge here! 

:rollhappy:
Those poor suckers waiting on the Esplanade....ha...


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

Deluge. Esplanade. Someone has been reading the big girl dictionary. Mine has pictures. R is for rain.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2006)

actually, no dico required for the esplanade...that's what it's called.

my fun starts now.
off from work. riding my bike home, just put a little distance/speed thing on it so i should know how fast i go...
gonna race the rain.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> actually, no dico required for the esplanade...that's what it's called.


 
Maybe to you big city folks. A wide open stretch of grass in the midwest is called a "field" and a wide open stretch of pavement is called a "parking lot."


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 4, 2006)

I just changed a bike tire.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Maybe to you big city folks. A wide open stretch of grass in the midwest is called a "field" and a wide open stretch of pavement is called a "parking lot."



Uh, don't you live in Phoenix, John? That's a pretty big city you know...

I just heard this may actually the last year for the 4th on the Esplanade for a while cause they may have to re-route traffic onto it while repairing Storrow Drive (one of the major thoroughfares through the city). So, John, perhaps it will just be a parking lot in the near future.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

I may live in Phoenix, but I don't reside in Phoenix. I hate it. :sob: 

I grew up in a farm town of less than 10,000 people. Phoenix has 3,251,876 people. I am way out of my element here. I get to go home in October and I can't wait.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

This whole Boston shindig has gotten way too commercial....


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Maybe to you big city folks. A wide open stretch of grass in the midwest is called a "field" and a wide open stretch of pavement is called a "parking lot."



John a wide open stretch of grass in new york city is called a park. And they don't parking lots they have parking garages oke: 

------------------------

I'm sitting here typing away and editing a long response to John's "Why do you grow what you grow?" thread. So much more exciting that lighting up fireworks. oke: Next year I'm going to find some fireworks. I'll go drive around pennsylvania aimlessly if I have to.


----------

